# My mantis thread



## Extrememantid (Dec 28, 2013)

So I'll be posting pics and videos of my mantis on here every now and then and/or when something new happens.. Anyways some of my rhombodera:





http://s1266.photobucket.com/user/Extremecrestie/media/e003cf6790917da28637fed640b1dc8f_zps487be481.jpg.html]










Sorry I don't have a macro lens or anything.. These are just right off of my ipad

-Cole


----------



## Extrememantid (Dec 28, 2013)

More:





http://s1266.photobucket.com/user/Extremecrestie/media/53ad414c3778dd4e653d9a7011e91e6e_zps6cf50546.jpg.html]





And the angry panther chameleon





Lol


----------



## Extrememantid (Dec 29, 2013)

L5!!


----------



## HungryGhost (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice! How many days from L4 to L5?


----------



## Extrememantid (Dec 29, 2013)

About 2 1/2 weeks.. To 3 weeks.. I'm pretty sure this one is female


----------



## Extrememantid (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## sally (Dec 29, 2013)

I love when they look over their shoulder like that


----------



## Extrememantid (Dec 29, 2013)

sally said:


> I love when they look over their shoulder like that


Yea I do to


----------



## Extrememantid (Dec 29, 2013)

.


----------



## Extrememantid (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Sticky (Dec 30, 2013)

Is that last pic a threat display? It's so cute. Show that mealworm who's tough!


----------



## Extrememantid (Dec 30, 2013)

Sticky said:


> Is that last pic a threat display? It's so cute. Show that mealworm who's tough!


Ya it is lol! That one seems to be afraid of all of her food until they get close  the other L4's try to chase down the full grown Beatles lol


----------



## Extrememantid (Dec 30, 2013)

Here's the size difference from L4 to L5... It doesn't look like much in the pic but it really is a big difference


----------



## sally (Dec 30, 2013)

Wait til adult, Those are really large


----------



## Extrememantid (Dec 30, 2013)

sally said:


> Wait til adult, Those are really large


Haha I know.. Does that look like a normal size for an L5


----------



## sally (Dec 30, 2013)

Extrememantid said:


> Haha I know.. Does that look like a normal size for an L5


I think so


----------



## Extrememantid (Dec 30, 2013)

sally said:


> I think so


Ok thanks


----------



## Extrememantid (Dec 31, 2013)

Woohoo! Another successful L5 molt!


----------



## Extrememantid (Dec 31, 2013)

Good news is definitely have one male and one female. Which means I can breed this species!


----------



## HungryGhost (Dec 31, 2013)

Extrememantid said:


> Good news is definitely have one male and one female. Which means I can breed this species!


That's excellent. I only have 3 nymphs so the odds aren't as good for me. Fingers crossed for the L5 molt.


----------



## Extrememantid (Dec 31, 2013)

HungryGhost said:


> That's excellent. I only have 3 nymphs so the odds aren't as good for me. Fingers crossed for the L5 molt.


Well one of mine had a sex change from male to female at the L5 molt.. I'm sure you will get a female


----------



## Extrememantid (Jan 1, 2014)

So far I have 3 L5 females and 1 L5 male.. I hope this last L4 turns put to be male when I gets to L5


----------



## Extrememantid (Jan 4, 2014)

Yum! Lol


----------



## Extrememantid (Jan 14, 2014)

http://s1266.photobucket.com/user/Extremecrestie/media/e07725e0b39340887199b4c01a80e43c_zps1f61fca3.jpg.html]






Molted to L6 today


----------



## GhostYeahX (Jan 14, 2014)

mine molted to L 5 today, I only have one male, sigh


----------



## Extrememantid (Jan 14, 2014)

GhostYeahX said:


> mine molted to L 5 today, I only have one male, sigh


 You should feel lucky you have a female.. I don't even know if I have a female.. I think this one is. Lol  good luck with your mantids


----------



## HungryGhost (Jan 15, 2014)

GhostYeahX said:


> mine molted to L 5 today, I only have one male, sigh


I have 3...all males. Oh well maybe I can breed some in the future. In the meantime I'm really enjoying these guys.


----------



## GhostYeahX (Jan 15, 2014)

HungryGhost said:


> I have 3...all males. Oh well maybe I can breed some in the future. In the meantime I'm really enjoying these guys.


Maybe we can trade in the future


----------



## HungryGhost (Jan 15, 2014)

GhostYeahX said:


> Maybe we can trade in the future


If you have a female at about the same instar as my males consider it done!


----------



## GhostYeahX (Jan 15, 2014)

HungryGhost said:


> If you have a female at about the same instar as my males consider it done!


i have 4 female


----------



## Extrememantid (Jan 15, 2014)

GhostYeahX said:


> i have 4 female


Lucky! Lol I wish we could trade but I'm in canada


----------



## Extrememantid (Jan 16, 2014)

So the one in yesterday's pics turns out to be female


----------



## HungryGhost (Jan 16, 2014)

Extrememantid said:


> So the one in yesterday's pics turns out to be female


Great news on the female! How many of each sex do you have?


----------



## Extrememantid (Jan 16, 2014)

HungryGhost said:


> Great news on the female! How many of each sex do you have?


I think this is my only female.. 1 female and 4 males if I'm right


----------

